# Tengo un lio



## Jack79

Como se diría, _tengo un lio?_

He leido los hilos anteriores pero _tenho uma confusão_ no me convence.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Jack79 said:


> Como se diría, _tengo un lio?_
> 
> He leido los hilos anteriores pero _tenho uma confusão_ no me convence.


 
Yo usaria la expresion : Entrei em uma fria

Iben Xavier


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Um pouco informal: *"Tô numa bagunça"*.

Abraços.


----------



## coquis14

Tal vez "estar enrolado".

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

"Estou confundido"? "Estou baralhado"?


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Concordo com Coquis14. Estou enrolado, parece bom tambem

Iben Xavier


----------



## willy2008

estou numa confusão.


----------



## amistad2008

E estou com _um problemão_?


----------



## Carfer

_"Estou numa encrenca_", "_estou encrencado_".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tenho um problema.


----------



## Mangato

Estou atrapalhado


----------



## amistad2008

Sem contexto é difícil definir, não é?


----------



## Mangato

amistad2008 said:


> Sem contexto é difícil definir, não é?


 
Certo amistad. Ter um  _lío_ também  pode  significar  ter uma aventura amorosa, " estar envolvido"

_Ël tiene un lío con la vecina,  o está liado con la vecina_

Cumprimentos,


----------

